# Mexico Beach Surf Fishing



## scott1985 (Jun 23, 2010)

I need some info....I fish off the peir most of the time but  this year we booked a condo b/w the peir and the canal.......I have 3 med. size penn spinning reels with 20 pd on them..... what kind of rig do i need to use to catch diff fish? What time of the day is best..im looking to catch ...anything really .... haha...Thanks any info will help..thanks..Scott


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jun 23, 2010)

Be careful, we buried a buddy  last night who drowned surf fishing at Mexico Beach last week.


----------



## brunofishing (Jun 23, 2010)

Im staying in the same area in a few weeks and would like to know also. Sorry to here about your loss Parker.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 23, 2010)

Parker Phoenix said:


> Be careful, we buried a buddy  last night who drowned surf fishing at Mexico Beach last week.



Man! I am sorry to hear this. My Prayers are added for family and friends.


----------



## scott1985 (Jun 23, 2010)

Sorry to hear that parker !!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks, don't want to lose any more of ya'll.


----------



## bslatton (Jun 24, 2010)

in that area i like to use light spinning tackle.  put a small piece of shrimp, maybe the size of your finger nail on the hook and cast it out about 10 feet. you will catch whiting all day.  eat the big ones and use the small ones for bait.  its non stop action.


----------



## brunofishing (Jun 25, 2010)

bslatton said:


> in that area i like to use light spinning tackle.  put a small piece of shrimp, maybe the size of your finger nail on the hook and cast it out about 10 feet. you will catch whiting all day.  eat the big ones and use the small ones for bait.  its non stop action.



Thanks


----------



## scott1985 (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks !!


----------



## southGAlefty (Jun 25, 2010)

bslatton said:


> in that area i like to use light spinning tackle.  put a small piece of shrimp, maybe the size of your finger nail on the hook and cast it out about 10 feet. you will catch whiting all day.  eat the big ones and use the small ones for bait.  its non stop action.



His method works very well and you may luck up and catch some trout too. The big whiting make some awesome filets on the grill! 

I like to use a pompano rig though, seems to outfish the single hook with drop shot for me anyway. If you catch some small ones cut them up into 2-3 inch chunks and wade out a little ways, if you can cast into the 2nd trough there's no telling what you might catch!


----------



## Minner (Jun 25, 2010)

Parker Phoenix said:


> Be careful, we buried a buddy  last night who drowned surf fishing at Mexico Beach last week.



Sorry for your lost, Parker. If you don't mind me asking, how did this happen - rip current or something? This was my second year going to Mexico Beach and we did a good bit of surf fishing that week.

OP, we had good luck with whiting using small pieces of fresh shrimp and I caught a nice sheepshead on a whole shrimp cast near the second sand bar. I was shocked how close in I caught the whiting. It seemed for me, the closer in I fished, the better I did on 'em.


----------



## Swamprat (Jun 26, 2010)

Mexico Beach in some areas has a pretty sharp drop right off the beach then you get to the second bar. You can get some nasty rip currents between the beach and the second bar.


----------



## dawgs_fan19 (Jun 27, 2010)

Mexico Beach has some good surf fishing. hope the oil does not get to it. Sorry for your loss. been going there for a few years now and quite a bit during the spring and summer. 
Never had anything like that happen. only a big shadow figure of a sea turtle or shark while swimming out to the second sandbar with a big hunk of bloody squid. Scariest moment of my life


----------



## jerry russell (Jun 27, 2010)

Just got back from Mex Beach.  Here are some ideas... Do not fish off the pier. Super shallow water there. Cross the canal (towards Tindall) and take the road to the left that goes out to the canal opening. The water from the end of the small jettie is much deeper than the pier. Fish cut bait or shrimp/squid in the canal where it empties into the gulf. 

Here is a MUCH better idea for a shore bound fisherman...Drive down to St. Joe (only 10 miles) and turn right on Marina road beside the piggly wiggly. At the end of the road there is a sea wall and two fishing piers that are in very deep water. You can catch just about anything here. Take a cast net if you can as there is TONS of live bait along the wall. Cast spoons/jigs/spanish rigs here and hang on. A great idea is to stop at Blue Water outriggers 
(tackle store) next to the piggly wiggly and get the low-down on what is hot.
If you want to wade fish (trout and redfish) go to the public boat ramp in St. Joe across from the Port Inn. Wade out to the left of the gazebo pier into the flats and throw a medium sized zara spook. This must be done very very early. You will tear up some trout if you get there at daylight.  I would try this early and then head over to Marina Road after the sun comes up.

If you have a boat, PM me and I will tell you how to destroy the kings...


----------

